# What to use to clean old dried tar/oil on chrome?



## atencioee (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello fellow @GTs58, @bobcycles, @WES PINCHOT and all restoration specialists! What products and methods are best used to clean old dried tar/oil off chrome?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2019)

I use WD-40 to clean roofing tar off my tools so that might work on road tar. I also have an old can of Turtle Wax Tar and Gum remover for my autos. It's the old stuff in a metal can, not the plastic spray bottle.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2019)

I use this stuff, although mostly found in car dealerships or automotive shops. Works great!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2019)

WD - 40


----------



## atencioee (Sep 7, 2019)

I tried WD-40, and that turtle wax tar and gum remover with no luck. The old oil is dried on the chrome...and, it's really on there : (


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 7, 2019)

If naphtha doesn’t do it, I would try to polish it off with Wenol.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Magic metal cleaner with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2019)

When I was a kid working in the service station, we used diesel fuel.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2019)

I blew up your picture and I don't think that's oil or tar. Looks like the chrome has been damaged by something, like an acidic chemical.


----------



## atencioee (Sep 8, 2019)

@GTs58, I think you are right and makes sense as to why I couldn't quite clean up that particular set.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 8, 2019)

Atencioee:
Is that a chromed steel rim? It kinda looks like aluminum alloy. If so, best way to clean is with Scotch-Bright sponge and detergent. The spots in the photo may not come out completely, but you'll probably be able to fade them some.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 8, 2019)

You can make a liquid rubbing compound, using corn starch and water.
This works, well.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 3, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Hello fellow @GTs58, @bobcycles, @WES PINCHOT and all restoration specialists! What products and methods are best used to clean old dried tar/oil off chrome?
> 
> View attachment 1059661




I use GoJo hand cleaner the Original White formula. You can even use it on paint.Will clean just about anything removes grease. Can you on parts you don’t want to over clean also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 16, 2019)

3M General Purpose Adhesive Remover - part # 08984.  I bought an 84 Buick Riviera convertible from a guy who was selling it because he couldnt afford to have it repainted.  It had set under a large pine tree and was covered with sap.  It took me two cans of the adhesive remover and a bundle of rags but the sap came off and the paint was fine. (Did have to put a new top on it though.) Given a little time and attention it will literally melt road tar without damaging the paint underneath it. Once you have a can of it in your garage, you'll wonder how you got along without it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2019)

WD 40 .


----------



## atencioee (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Typically the WD40 works great. However, @GTs58 was right. What I initially thought was a grime/oil/etc on the rim was actually acidic damage to the chrome.


----------



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

Baking soda paste and elbow grease, or a dremel with a polishing wheel will bring them back it's worked for me on damage similar


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve always used laquer thinner.
Make sure you dry the dirty rags in the sun, because they can instantaneously combust.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 4, 2020)

Gas.    I love gas


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 20, 2020)

I use perchlorethelyne.  (Dry Cleaning solvent).  It works great..


----------

